# Handrail on metal stud area



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

The handrail going into my basement is hanging on by a thread..

There's metal studs and the person before me installed it with no support, causing the handrail to rip out pieces of drywall and fall out.

I'm planning on repairing the wall, followed by reinstalling the handrail. But my question is, how am I going to support the handrail without there being wood stud support?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Like in the picture below, screw into the studs then attache the rail.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks, that's a great idea!

Have any of you ever tried these WingIts wall anchors?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/WingIts-...r-Super-Duty-6-Anchors-RC-MAWSD35-6/202552914


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, they are kinda proud of them things. LOL You don't need them, just counter sink and use some sheet rock screws into the metal studs and it will hold good. If you are still a little concerned use some construction adhesive behind the 1X and use the screws.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

make sure the width you are going to lose due to the addition of the boards does not cause a problem either legally or functionally.

If you cannot use BigJim's method, you would probably have to tear out the rock in an area large enough to be able to install the backers between the studs. (think his runners sliced so they would fit between the studs)


----------

